# The Freemax Starre Tank - Hd Slideshow



## Alex (26/4/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (26/4/15)

Very nice, but the Lemo 2 with the top filling slot does it for me of all the tanks. Unless another brand comes out with the same feature, the Lemo 2 will be my next tank. (after a year of not vaping with tanks....lol)


----------



## Alex (26/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Very nice, but the Lemo 2 with the top filling slot does it for me of all the tanks. Unless another brand comes out with the same feature, the Lemo 2 will be my next tank. (after a year of not vaping with tanks....lol)



I would rather look at the Cthulhu RTA if I was gonna get a tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (26/4/15)

Alex said:


> I would rather look at the Cthulhu RTA if I was gonna get a tank.



Air holes on the deck is a big no no for me. I've tried tanks from other people with air holes on the deck and I also have the Goblin. They always have problems. Leaking, gurgling.
It is a nice tank tho. I quite like it, just not the air holes on the deck. I avoid them. Gonna get the Lemo 2 next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

